# Anyone ever done breakfast with Mickey?



## sdbrier (Jun 22, 2011)

We're taking our grandson down this year and have made resevations to dine with Mickey @ O'Hana in the Polynesian. He's Mickey crazy, but a little young to enjoy the parks yet, so we thought this might be fun. Anyone have any experiences to share? Thanks.


----------



## logan115 (Jun 22, 2011)

sdbrier said:


> We're taking our grandson down this year and have made resevations to dine with Mickey @ O'Hana in the Polynesian. He's Mickey crazy, but a little young to enjoy the parks yet, so we thought this might be fun. Anyone have any experiences to share? Thanks.



We did Chef Mickey's at the Contemporary last month and our kids (7 and 2) loved it.  We did stop over at the Polynesian to look around one day and did see Stitch at O'Hana.  Not sure of what characters are at O'Hana so you may want to check that out.

How old is your grandson ? And where are you staying ? Kids under 3 get into the parks for free, and even though our daughter was just 1 1/2 last year when we went she had a great time.

Chris


----------



## sdbrier (Jun 22, 2011)

He's just turned 14 months and is just walking. We thought he was too young for the huge park experience. Wife checked and the Contemporary and Polynesian are the two Places Mickey is at without entrance to the park. We're going 7/9 and that's the only day and place available. We're actually staying in New Smyrna @ a resort I own there. We'll drive over for breakfast and do a few things while in Orlando. This trip is more for sun and sand, and getting the little guy up to speed on traveling.


----------



## logan115 (Jun 22, 2011)

sdbrier said:


> He's just turned 14 months and is just walking. We thought he was too young for the huge park experience. Wife checked and the Contemporary and Polynesian are the two Places Mickey is at without entrance to the park. We're going 7/9 and that's the only day and place available. We're actually staying in New Smyrna @ a resort I own there. We'll drive over for breakfast and do a few things while in Orlando. This trip is more for sun and sand, and getting the little guy up to speed on traveling.



Gotcha - one "ride" you could take him on is the monorail.  You could do one trip around the loop without getting off and go from Poly to to the Magic Kingdom to the Contemporary, then the Grand Floridian and back to Poly.

Obviously you could get off anywhere and walk around for a few minutes, just throwing it out there as a small little something you could do.

Chris


----------



## barond (Jun 22, 2011)

'Ohana's Best Friends Breakfast with Lilo & Stitch 

Disney Characters who appear are:

    Stitch
    Lilo


Mickey doesn't visit Ohana.  You would be better off with cape my cafe at the beach club resort or chef mickey at the contemporary for the traditional mickey friends (Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy etc...).  Don't remember who shows up at which but its some combination.  Disney doesn't state who exactly shows up at cape my cafe & chef mickey.

Chef Mickey:

"The whole brood will chow down in smiles while the likes of Mickey or any assortment of his pals roams the restaurant. You never know who might show up! "

Cape my Cafe:

"Start the day with Goofy and friends for a Disney Character breakfast"

It may change from day to day.

Baron


----------



## sdbrier (Jun 22, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Gotcha - one "ride" you could take him on is the monorail.  You could do one trip around the loop without getting off and go from Poly to to the Magic Kingdom to the Contemporary, then the Grand Floridian and back to Poly.
> 
> Obviously you could get off anywhere and walk around for a few minutes, just throwing it out there as a small little something you could do.
> 
> Chris



We have given that idea some thought and probaly will at least go around on the monorail.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 22, 2011)

We did the Cape May breakfast a few years ago, Minnie, Goofy, and either Chip or Dale were there(can't remember which one). Have some funny pictures of Minnie "kissing" my eldest. I was laughing so hard I barely could take the picture. 

If you want Mickey, head to Chef Mickey at the Contemporary.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 22, 2011)

We did this event with our grandson and granddaughter some years ago.  It was great, please bring your camera and take plenty of pictures.

Please make sure you take a picture with Mickey and Minnie together and your grandchild.


----------



## sdbrier (Jun 22, 2011)

*We'll See!*

Just off the phone with dining reservations and the lady assured me that Mickey is now part of the O'Hana character breakfast, along with Donald Lilo  and Stitch. Keeping my fingers crossed as Contemporary was full.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 22, 2011)

Not Mickey Mouse, but a similar experience, that worked well

My daughter and her husband took her 8 year old to Universal for the Harry Potter thing, and my wife and I (Grand Ma and Grand Pa) were invited along to baby sit the 2 year old. As you suggest , too young for the parks.  

Part of the Harry Potter package was a breakfast that they all enjoyed. But and this is the part that might work for you: There is a restaurant in the Portofino Bay Hotel complex that offered a Firday night "make your own spaghetti dinner*". They have a play area in the restaurant for the little ones, and Scoobie Do  and Shrek were visiting all the tables.  The 2 year old loved it

The same place had a buffet breakfast that we all enjoyed

*actually the chef made the sauce with ingredients you pick out and bring to him


----------



## ml855 (Jun 28, 2011)

We were just there this pass February for breakfast and Mickey was there along with Lilo, stitch, and pluto, I believe that was all the characters that was there.  Food was very good, service was very poor, first time we ever had service this poor.   Still love eating here so I would return even through we had poor service.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 28, 2011)

Since you're staying at New Smyrna beach thought I'd add that there is a character breakfast on Saturdays and I believe also on Sundays at the Disney Vero beach resort.  Not sure if they allow day guests though but there was alot of character time at the tables since it wasn't as crowded as in Disney World.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 28, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Since you're staying at New Smyrna beach thought I'd add that there is a character breakfast on Saturdays and I believe also on Sundays at the Disney Vero beach resort.  Not sure if they allow day guests though but there was alot of character time at the tables since it wasn't as crowded as in Disney World.



I was surprised to see that the drive time to Walt Disney World is about 30 minutes shorter than to Vero Beach. 

I love everything about the Polynesian - the coffee is the best at WDW. While you are waiting, they give you a lei and you get to enjoy the tropical atrium. It seems less hectic than Chef Mickey's. And the landscaping is terrific. I would vote for the Polynesian (Ohana's) over the Contemporary (Chef Mickey's) based on the entry alone. I think that your grandson might enjoy both equally - but you will enjoy the Polynesian alot more.

I called Disney and asked about eating there when you are not staying at Vero Beach. It is allowed. So if you are looking for more character time, Vero Beach may be the way to go.

elaine


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Experience a plus - food a big minus*

We took our then 6 YO daughter to a Breakfast with Mickey at what was Fultons many years ago.  As expected she LOVED the characters coming around to talk to HER at her table - be ready to take plenty of pictures!

However we had picked Fultons as it was one of the higher quality restaurants out of a bad group that exist within the gates of Disney.  The idea didn't work as the "food" (I guess it was edible but sure not to my liking) was literally the same, pre-cooked stuff they seem to serve at virtually every Disney food outlet - in other words terrible.  I wouldn't pay $5 for it outside and of course it was much more.  

So go for the character experience and don't plan on enjoying the so called meal and you'll be fine.  Just do one - there is no need for more or going at different times of the day as they are all basically alike.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 28, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I called Disney and asked about eating there when you are not staying at Vero Beach. It is allowed. So if you are looking for more character time, Vero Beach may be the way to go.
> 
> elaine



And you could always stop by the pool once you're in


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 28, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I was surprised to see that the drive time to Walt Disney World is about 30 minutes shorter than to Vero Beach.
> 
> I love everything about the Polynesian - the coffee is the best at WDW. While you are waiting, they give you a lei and you get to enjoy the tropical atrium. It seems less hectic than Chef Mickey's. And the landscaping is terrific. I would vote for the Polynesian (Ohana's) over the Contemporary (Chef Mickey's) based on the entry alone. I think that your grandson might enjoy both equally - but you will enjoy the Polynesian alot more.
> 
> ...



At Spring Break, the character breakfast is packed with locals(ie grandparents who snowbird and the grandkids are visiting).


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 28, 2011)

You've gotten lots of good advice about the character breakfast, so I thought I'd just throw in a few options for the little one if you're not going to take him inside any of the parks.

Downtown Disney has a huge character store and some great toy stores (including a Lego store) that could easily entertain a toddler for hours on end.  There's also a train ride that even my 7-year-old enjoys.  In addition, if the weather's warm (and it nearly always is in Orlando) there's an area where they have those fountains that splash up out of the ground that the kids can run around in.  Tickets for the train ride are a couple of bucks, but everything else is free (assuming of course that you can get out of all the shops without buying tons of Disney gear - hopefully you have better luck than we've had)


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 28, 2011)

yes mickey is definitely at Ohana. Its our favorite breakfast. They serve you family style, which is much better than the traditional buffet.


----------



## sdbrier (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks All!


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jun 29, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> yes mickey is definitely at Ohana. Its our favorite breakfast. They serve you family style, which is much better than the traditional buffet.



Totally agree - Ohana is the best character breakfast in WDW .. JMHO.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 30, 2011)

We were at Chef Mickey's about a month ago. The best buffet breakfast I've had in quite some time. Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald and Pluto were the characters the day we went. 

As someone mentioned, you could ride the monorail out and back in, or the ferry too. But don't take the monorail in. You'll save $14 parking by driving directly to the Contemporary Resort as anyone with reservations gets 3 hours parking free.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Mickey & Minnie & Donald & Daisy & Chip & Dale & Pluto & Goofy & I Don't Know Who-All*




sdbrier said:


> Anyone have any experiences to share?


We were there with the whole family in celebration of our grandniece's 8th birthday.  Everybody had a nice time. 

That was 7 years ago.  Time flies. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## 1st Class (Jul 1, 2011)

I think if you go to All Ears Net, there is a listing of which characters are currently appearing at each restaurant.  If your grandson has favorites, that should help you find them.

As for our experiences, we've tried lots of them ...

Ohana was, hands down, the family favorite, so much so that we returned more than once.  It been some years but we met Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, and my son's favorite's, Chip and Dale.  The thing with Disney is they keep changing things, so I don't know if they're still there.  Oh yes, the food is good too!

Another favorite is the Crystal Palace.  Great breakfast buffet with Winnie the Pooh, Tigger, Piglet, and Eeyore.  Again, it's been some time since we visited, but maybe they haven't gone back quite yet to the Hundred Acre Wood!

1900 Park Fare had the largest variety of buffet items with a separate children's buffet.  You could eat from either or both.  Mickey and Minnie were there and spent a great deal of time with my kids, returning to our table more than once.

Cape May Cafe has characters with a nautical theme and was quite enjoyable.  Daisy, Donald, Goofy and Mickey entertained while we ate.

Chef Mickey was our least favorite, actually I can say that we didn't enjoy that one at all -- felt too rushed.

If you happen to go to Epcot and you are a Disney credit card holder, you can arrange a private photo shoot with many characters [free of charge].  We've not done that yet, but saw that as one of the perks when I signed up for the card.

Does your grandson like animals?  There's a horse stable at Fort Wilderness where they keep the horses that are in the parades.  I think they offer pony rides for $5.

Your grandson might also enjoy the Electrical Water Pageant that floats on Bay Lake.  You can see that from the beach at the Polynesian, Grand Floridian or Wilderness Lodge (no park admission required).

Whatever you choose to do, you'll make great memories together.  Have fun!




sdbrier said:


> We're taking our grandson down this year and have made resevations to dine with Mickey @ O'Hana in the Polynesian. He's Mickey crazy, but a little young to enjoy the parks yet, so we thought this might be fun. Anyone have any experiences to share? Thanks.


----------



## matt987106 (Jul 3, 2011)

O'Hana is great, very good fun with the parade

chef Mickey , also good fun when they do the dance

Cape may cafe, a lesser known place and they also do a fun dance

Cape may and Chef Mickey are both Buffet style and very similar food, O'Hana is family style, the waffles are nice


----------



## sdbrier (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips everyone. All went well on the monorail ride as well as breakfast. O'Hana was great.

Me, DW, DS,DGS AND DIL


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your results. What a beautiful family you have!

elaine


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 18, 2011)

Great picture!  Glad you had fun


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 24, 2011)

*Anyone have dinner with the Disney Characters at*

The Garden Grove in the Walt Disney World Swan


----------

